# Salt Fork Pool Level



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Can someone who's been to Salt Fork since all the rain post how much it has come up? Thanks.  
I'm looking to take my wife down Saturday morning and still hoping to maybe launch at Morning Glory by the dam. 

- Jim


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I drove by yesterday. Not a lot of difference. I'll drive closer tonight and see for sure. I'll let you know this evening when I get home.


----------



## joefish422 (Jun 26, 2005)

according to the ODNR it has went up .02 of an inch. was there last night for about an hour boated two lg mouth a 2and3 pounder best for me lately smaller on a spinnerbait and 3 pounder on med diver crank. caught on shoreline across from cabins


----------



## joefish422 (Jun 26, 2005)

o yea cant launch at morning glory id got to the cabins not much farther and its safer


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

The water level report on the DNR web site hasn't been updated in over a week, thought they were still monitoring it?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Not sure how it is , but it was on the news that the State is going to let it refill. Seems the leaks were found to be "Normal" sepeage.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Yea, Dale that was some great news about the leakage. Hopefully she'll hold strong for a long time.

joefish- nice catch, thanks for the info on what worked. Doesn't sound like I will be launching at Morning Glory.

M.Magis- thanks, I appreciate your help. My boat only drafts ten inches, but its 19' 6" long, which means I still may need some distance on the ramp.

DJA- maybe they've stopped since they now know the dams O.K.?




- Rumi


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Not happening. Not even close to be honest with you. None of the ramp is even in the water. I would have thought that being so new that they would have made it a bit deeper there, but I guess not. Cabins or main marina will be the only choices I guess. I don't know what the web site being updated has to do with them monitoring the water seepage.  Seeing where the boils were now, I'm surprised they even considered that they could be coming from the lake. They aren't even that close.


----------



## shortcut (Jul 29, 2005)

I lauched my boat last sunday at the main marina with no problem at all. They habe put marker poles in at the end of the ramps to mark the end of the ramps so you dont go off the concrete. I fished all the way to the lodge and back and the fishing was good. I dont think you could get back near the ranger station at all. There was 8 or 9 bassboats that launched with me with no problem. When got out there was 2 pleasure style deep vs getting out of the water. As of last weekend 7/24/05 unless you had a small boat the main marina and the lodge where youre best bets. I talked to the park ranger's and the told me the gates had ben closed and they where leting it come back up. how high they did not know at this time but there was A meeting to take place in August to discuss it. At that time he said the lake had risen 1/2 inch so far. later,shortcut


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 22, 2004)

I went by Kimbolton and Morning Glory Thursday morning and there's just not much change. There's no chance of putting a boat in the water at either place.
I did, however, see a lot of boat traffic -- mostly pulling tubes -- so somebody must be putting in somewhere.
I guess it's just going to take a while.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

We have not had much rain down this way to let if fill much at all......we are hoping though!


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

I read that they electroshocked all the fish from there and transfered them to Leesville and Tappan!


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Wouldn't you think it would be a good time, for the state to clean our some of the rubble and rocks at the end of the ramps( while the water is low)??? Thinking about the North Salem ramp and Morning glory


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

Yea wheres our resident conspiracy theory/ Salt Fork expert now with all the inside info..I suspect eating crow


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Now M.A., play nice in the sandbox. We don't want any sand in anyone's eye's.


Thanks everyone, I really appreciate your helpful posts.

Its looking like we will be launching from the Marina, and be on the lake Sunday. 
If you are there and see a big, light tan Princecraft introduce yourself. 
I'd love to meet you. 
I might have a new OGF hat to give away if interested.

- Rumi


----------



## photoman213 (Jul 13, 2005)

I chased carp at Salt Fork with my fly rod in some of the back bays Tuesday and Thursday and the water level shows on change while the Tusc is way up, I know that the tusc does not fill Salt Fork, But the water does run down hill. I was a little suprised to see that the water level was not raised a bit. I would have to agree about the state cleaning up around the ramps. I would also think that there is someone out there getting goverment (Our money) money sitting on their can and they could be walking the banks picking up some bottles and whatnot, cleaning the banks. Anyone agree on this?


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I agree with you photoman! I am sure they coudl organize something to get some stuff cleaned up, but doubt it will happen.......that would be a good thing for people doing community service to do. 

One thing though, be careful walking around the muddy areas where water was sitting.......a guy told us when we were there that someone was stuck in the mud about to his chest and they had to dig him out or something like that. My uncle also said that he was in a hairy situation the one night they were down there frog gigging. Be careful if you are in these muddy areas :C


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

If they could put a water level ruler down by the dam, that we could read when we trolled by, the fisherman could do that job for free and post the level here and they could lay off the water level reader that would save the State about 50Gs


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks rockbass for the warning about the muddy areas at Salt Fork.

DJA- I don't want to see anyone lose their job. Good jobs just are not available anymore in the abundance that they were thirty-five, to forty years ago; with less every day. But I know what you mean about the trash situation.
Now rockbass might be on to something with the "community service" idea in this regard.

We were able to get down to Salt Fork yesterday(Sunday). We were on the water from 10:30 am. until about 4:00 pm. Those "No Wake" zones were mighty hot in the latter part of the afternoon. 
I took some good pics of the ramps out of the water and such, but didn't get nearly done what I would have liked to. I'm planning to continue this weekend.
Both Morning Glory, and Sugartree are indeed totally out of the water to the end of their ramps like reported here earlier in this thread. But boats were still launching of small to medium size at both the cabin area and the main marina; bass boats included.
From the waterlines on the concrete ramp walkway, the lake water level is still down five feet, or a little more.

From the fishermen I talked with, it is for the most part an early morning, and evening bite now.

Thanks everyone for your helpful posts in my planning for yesterday, I very much appreciate it.  

I had a new OGF hat along, but never ran into anyone I could give it to. Maybe next time...


----------



## LiquidTension (Apr 10, 2004)

discgolfer and i were there Sat. for a few hours. quite a site to see. we launched at cabins ramp. 

Beware: the white posts that mark the end of the ramp are not there.  we managed to get one wheel beyond the drop-off at the end of ramp. so we untied boat and jumped in water and had to lift it back over while pulling foward..... that was fun  

talked to a dude there (must of been camping) that said we were about the fifth/sixth person he's heard/seen go back too far. he also said the marina ramps seem to be better that cabin ones... maybe they still have the white markers?

only managed one fish for the day mostly casting plastics   

surprised at the number of boats out for the conditions.... die hards


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Liquid Tension, I'm glad you posted this. I launched at the marina and both ramps there do have the white pipes in place that mark the end of the ramps and show the present water depth at the end of the ramps.

Where did you fish? 

Sorry to hear of your trouble, and glad you guys got it handled O.K.


----------



## discgolfer (Apr 11, 2004)

you are an inconsiderate ASS for flying by us, nearly swamping us with your wake (in a no wake zone)...and then proceding to jump right in front of us. it is a good thing that you left a minute later, as i had a 6" swimshad with your name on it.    you idiot!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't know who he is, but I hope he sees this. There is no excuse for "cutting" people. If intentional, the guy deserved a "chewing out".


----------



## Deltafisher (Mar 1, 2005)

discgolfer,as a local to this area i would like to take it upon myself to apologize for your experience with this idiot on the lake.Unfortunately it happens more than it should.IMO they just dont patrol this lake like they should.And with the lake as low as it is,they realy need to be out there now for the saftey of all the boaters on the waters.Now i havent been on the lake for over a month,and maybe they have stepped up the patrol.

I only hope that i dont have to read in the papper about a tragic event on this lake,or any lake for that matter.


Be safe and be smart,and good catching everyone :B 


Dave


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

I fish all over but have never made it to the Fork. I have too many vices and golf is one of them. I'll be at the course this weekend if anyone is not on the H2O...yeah, right.


----------



## discgolfer (Apr 11, 2004)

no need to apologize Deltafisher, but thanks. you'll run into that just about anywhere. the deal with this guy was more ignorance than anything else.

just had to vent a bit....


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

crappiebub,
where did you read they shocked and transfered fish. i know the lake is low but that would be crazy. i would think they would put them in my pond.
bttmline


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Tim it was in another post on here about all the crazy things that people were saying that was going on at Salt Fork. I think they were thinking about turning it into a Pay Lake.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I spent the day there again. The pool level is virtually the same - around five feet lower than normal pool according to the water lines at the Marina launch ramps.


----------

